# Thread Deletion?



## McKay (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm new to this so sorry if this isn't the appropriate section. I think this thread was made in bad taste and is definitely a lesson to myself to not post when you've been up for days!

If a mod could delete it I would appreciate it. Thanks!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ought-id-share-people-who-hate-deathcore.html


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 1, 2010)

PM a mod, is faster.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 1, 2010)

First off - anything you want dealt with by a mod, be it your own posts or someone elses, should be reported rather than posted/PM'd about as it's the fastest and most efficient way to make sure the mods will see it.

Secondly, I'm guessing that thread wasn't closed earlier because it's relatively tame and someone else is only gonna post exactly the same thing tomorrow if we close this one. Friggin' deathcore I'll close it anyway, but don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

Annagyijjk said:


> Its so nice to see this good information in your post, I was looking the same which you post



And you found the information, instead of starting a new thread to ask? That is most excellent!

Positive reputation to you, as well as a like!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 28, 2011)

He's a spambot, Explorer


----------

